# why we love hunt camp



## gadeerwoman (Mar 7, 2006)

A couple pix of what make deer camp 'home'.
Share your favorite couple pixs with us.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 7, 2006)

The Redneck Condo 

I love this place!


----------



## 308winchester (Mar 7, 2006)

*opening day 2005*


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't goto a deer camp now...We used to have a good one though...My favorite thing was going down to a good meal off the grill and the poker game afterwards...


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2006)

Home Sweet Home


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 7, 2006)

Home away from home ..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 7, 2006)

Pic of my daughter Taylor on her first deer hunt..


----------



## 308winchester (Mar 7, 2006)

*one more*

:yeah:


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is another fire pit!

Man O Man at the yarns and tall tales I have heard round this fire


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 7, 2006)

Meat on the skinning pole


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 7, 2006)

Meat on the ground with a real happy young man


----------



## deuce (Mar 7, 2006)

*Front porch*


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2006)

Eek


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 8, 2006)

man I miss deercamp!!that's it I'm going tomorrow!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 8, 2006)

Pic of my oldest boy (far right in camo) at camp with his neighborhood friend and his brother. Was the first time in the woods camping for my son's friends too. Everyone had a ball.
Other two pics are of our hunting shack and my Dad on the tractor getting the plots ready last August.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2006)

a little hard work






and a little relaxation


----------



## carabrook (Mar 8, 2006)

*A first deer*

A friends son with his first deer made our year. He had hunted for three seasons sitting with his dad, saw a few but never pulled the trigger till this one walked in to him.


----------



## carabrook (Mar 8, 2006)

*And Ms Carabrook*

With her first good buck. 243 one shot 100 yds, now he lives above the fireplace and in the  memories.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 8, 2006)

I need to add me some porches! They are on the list of 'to dos'. Spent yesterday walking the woods with CoonDawg looking for some sheds and scouting for next season. Looks like someone beat us to the food plots on the sheds but plenty of deer and turkey tracks to keep the blood pumping! And man, do the durana plots look great!!! We both had a little durana salad to munch on as we walked along.


----------



## leo (Mar 9, 2006)

*It ain't the Holiday inn*

but with a generator and bringing lots of water it is comfy


----------



## LJay (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, those are all fine pics and even better memories I'm sure. I'll have to round up some of mine and post them.
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 9, 2006)

Some great hunting buddies!


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 9, 2006)

camp kitchen and the "green lizard lounge" at siverhill hunt club, Its called lizard lounge cause we closed in one end of our shed to make a bunk house and the only thing that has slept in there has been a big green lizard!!


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2006)

*Why we love the Ol Huntin Camp*

We had to guard this place to keep the hobos and tomato pickers out.
The Ol Possum Head Camp


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2006)

*Why we love the Ol Hunt Camp*

An inside view, the racks go all the way around the room. and then some. That's the one's I didn't mount.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 9, 2006)

great pic's.................


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds good, looks good ,makes me feel right at home.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 10, 2006)

Bilgerat, I love that name: The Green Lizard Lounge !! I can just picture the members kicking back and telling lies while the green lizard watches from a high rafter.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my hunting shack back home...yes...it is my home, but it is a hunting shack for everyone from Bow Season on!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is the front view...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Opening weekend of 2002's bow season, this pic was posted by a close friend on Awesome Antler as well if your familiar with that site...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 10, 2006)

And this is what most gun seasons look like....yea, thats snow!!!  Look close, and you will see the treestand i shot this buck out of...it is above the bucks rack and to the right.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Mar 13, 2006)

*Slippery Hill Hunting Camp*

Lum Shack


----------

